# Brice (Rondo Music) B-stock basses



## AugmentedFourth (May 11, 2012)

Just came here because I have never gotten into 6 stringers and was looking to try one out and noticed that while Rondo has some cool stock basses for ~190 USD, there were some really cool B-stock ones that are, obviously, defective, but from what I can tell in the description (there are no pics...) they are probably not generally bothersome.

Brice HXB-406 6-String Nat Bubinga B Stock

Brice HXB-406 6-String Nat Q B Stock w/Case

However, I'm here to ask you guys how legitimate this is, if I should even get B stock, drop money on one of their basses, etc


----------



## Necris (May 11, 2012)

Their basses are good for the for the money but you do get what you pay for. If you buy one the first thing you absolutely *need *to do is change the strings and give it a full setup. The stock strings are absolutely awful. Eventually you will probably want to look into a pickup swap and installing all new electronics.
I can't speak for the quality of the fretwork since the bass I had was fretless.


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2012)

The other thing is that what is listed as the B stock flaw is often not what it was returned for. There was an 8 string guitar returned because the scale length was off and the neck was 1/4" out of the pocket, yet that wasn't listed as the flaw, iirc. And a few other things have happened like that. 
That being said, for $169 how could you go wrong? It sure beats dropping a few times that for another "low end" instrument. I personally wouldn't get a case, though, unless you were pretty sure you'd want to keep it. That way you keep your cost down.


----------



## Bevo (May 14, 2012)

If you buy the full price version you need a set up no different than the B stock. Save your money and get it set up properly including the wiring.
A fellow I know loves these and as soon as he gets it he pulls the pots, switches and plugs to high quality and the difference is massive for such a small cost.

The pickups tend to be very good but are limited by the electronics.

Go for it!


----------

